# What is the very best thing that you make?



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I know there are some mamas and papas here who know how to cook. So what's the single best thing that you make?
I would have to say that for me it would be my tomato sauce. It's one of those handed down from generation things and it's pretty damn good. Ask anyone :LOL


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone really loves my chili and my cookies, even though those are the easiest things I make! I think my best meal is my sweet and sour stuffed peppers. Now that I think about it, I'm going to make those this weekend! Yum! They are a little time consuming but so yummy!!!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Please post the pepper recipe.









*Everyone* loves my brownies and my baklava. Actually, I'm known for my baking *anything.* Also my homemade guacamole.

On the cooking side......I make pretty good stir fry and fried rice, but I really can't take credit cause I use bottled sauce, it's pretty hard to screw up.

My mom says *everything* I make is good, but she's my MOM.

On something I can actually take the credit for, I think my meatloaf glaze and roasted lemon chicken are good, and my rice--which is just brown rice with garlic sauteed in the bottom of the pot and half chicken broth, half water, but I've been told it's *soo* good......I guess it's the amazingly easy things that please?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Here you go!!

Sweet and Sour Stuffed Peppers
1 pound lean ground beef or turkey
2 cups cold cooked rice
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 tsp. ground ginger
1 ½ tsp. salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper

4-6 Small to medium green, red, yellow, or orange bell peppers, cut in half lengthwise and seeded
2 Tbs. Extra virgin olive oil, plus extra for baking dish

1 large onion, thinly slice
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 large carrot, thinly sliced
1 Tbs. Fresh grated gingerroot
1 28 oz can crushed tomatoes
1 26 oz can tomato sauce, any kind
1 Tbs. Sugar or honey or agave nectar, etc
1 Tbs. vinegar (any kind)
1 tsp. ground ginger
Juice from one lemon
½ tsp salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/3 -1/2 c. dark raisins.

1. Spray large, baking dish with cooking spray, or coat lightly with olive oil (I line my baking sheet with heavy duty aluminum foil first, but this is optional.) Combine ground beef, rice, finely chopped onion, ginger, salt, and black pepper. Mix thoroughly, then pack the mixture into the prepared pepper shells, mounding slightly.

2. Heat the 2 Tbs. Oil in a very large skillet and sauté the sliced onion, garlic, carrot, and grated ginger until vegetables are limp. Add the tomatoes, tomato sauce, sugar, vinegar, lemon juice, salt and black pepper, and raisins. Mix well and simmer for about 5 minutes. Pour sauce over and around the stuffed peppers.

3. Cover the baking dish with foil and bake for 45-55 minutes, basting the peppers with the sauce from time to time. Uncover the casserole for the last 10-15 minutes of cooking.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakers_mama*
I think my meatloaf glaze and roasted lemon chicken are good

OK, *my* turn to ask for recipes! Pretty please? Esp. roasted lemon chicken?









To answer the OQ: I am notorious for my salsa, which is also one of those super-easy, not-a-secret-recipe-at-all recipes. I also do a mean chicken pot pie (which I've posted about here, before, but it's basically the "1984 Chicken Pie with Biscuit Crust" from www.epicurious.com).

~nick


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Definatley baklava, Most people that eat it say that it's the best they have ever had... (One woman I used to work with told me that it tasted just like her Armenian grandmothers')









I also make really good Pita and Focaccia breads.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I make a mean pesto
a really mean bourbon cheddar chicken pot pie
spelt chocolate chip cookies
banana bread








Soups, I like em and am good at making them
oh, curry too.
uh, hummus too!all kinds.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I make awesome pizza crust- which can be ruined if you use Chef Boyardee sauce







so the rest of the ingredients matter too. And my dh won't hardly eat pancakes anywhere unless I make 'em, my buttermilk pancakes are good.

Umm I make awesome homemade candy at Christmas, but I use REAL unsalted butter and none of the margarine crap.







My homemade chocolate covered cherries are to die for, but not too healthy what with the red dye in the cherries and the sugar. :LOL

Mostly I'm good at baking and candy... so my cupcakes, cookies, candy, breads, muffins etc are a big hit. JUNK FOOD.









I'm doing better at cooking but baking does come easier to me, learning a lot and definitely on the lookout for more good recipes!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I need addresses of those who make baklava. So I can stalk you and bring you to live at my house where you will spend your days making baklava for me. Muahahahahaaa!

I'm not down with baking.

I make a great French dip. I can't tell my parents and sister I'm making it or they will bust in and eat it all.


----------



## Euromom (Jan 28, 2005)

I make a yummy lemon coconut curry! Whenever I'm in back in the states I make it for my fam and friends. they love it.

But I really need a good red sauce recipe. My ds always wants spaghetti, but I rarely make because don't like mine. I need more sauce recipes in general. I try to eat healthy and have started to pay more attention to what's in my seemly harmless sauce and spice mixes...







: --People send me stuff from US since we crave things like Mexican and Thai. I ask for things from Trader Joe or other health food shops but they don't always do it.







--

Have any good ideas?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Some of these sound so good








Euromom - Could you post the curry recipe?
Melanie - I would love your brownie recipe.


----------



## Euromom (Jan 28, 2005)

Just saw this. I will, no prob, but it's too late here now and brains not working right.







Gotta get some


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I am known for making good lemon bars- which is crazy because I am not a big fan of baking, I would much rather cook. Plus, I would much rather be known for making some delicious and healthy thing and not a butter-filled, white flour, sugar dessert. Anyway, I started making them when I lived in California and had a Meyer lemon tree outside of my back door. I always say that I can't make it without meyer lemons, which is a lame excuse, but I just couldn't keep up with the requests!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

My one-skillet casserole type meals, specifically my unstuffed cabbage, unstuffed peppers, southwestern chili-mac & cheese...

My Texas sheet cake gets pretty good reviews as well.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

For Tilly







(and anyone else who's interested)
My Tomato Sauce
Now this is a family recipe, so measurements and cooking times are not exact. It's the kind of when it's just right it's done kind of thing. It's also a canned tomato sauce, but I suppose with all these fresh tomatoes right now it would be just as good. I usually make a lot at a time.
In a big pot, saute onions and garlic in olive oil with salt until they are soft and just starting to turn brown.
Add canned diced tomatoes with their juices and tomato paste. (I use Muir Glen organic, but my mom and grammie didn't) The ratio I use is 3 lg (28 oz, I think) cans of tomatoes per small can (4 oz?) of tomato paste. Stir it all up to get the tomato paste mixed in. Use however many tomatoes you want but keep the ratio the same.
At this point I add my seasonings which vary with what I've got but must include oregano, more salt, black pepper, ground nutmeg, and brown sugar. Mix it all in.
Now is time to add some water. I usually add enough to make it thin because I cook it all day. I usually start my sauce in the morning for dinner.
Keep it on low all day, stir it every once in a while, and add more water if it gets too thick.
Adjust seasonings to fit your tastes before you serve it.


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

What is a Texas sheet cake and unstuffed cabbage?


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

I make a killer vegan butternut squash soup. i make it really thick, not too soupy, so its more smooth and velvety than most. Mmmmm cant wait for squash to come back in season!!
The other thing I make that my relatives are always bugging me for is homebaked cinnamon raisin swirl bread. You wont believe how good your house smells when this stuff is baking!

I am going to try the sweet and sour pepper recipe!!

Lisa
ps- PM me for recipes if anyone wants them.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I wonder if Gemini is still taking recipes for the MDC cookbook.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

One of my best dishes is a modified version of the Brazilian Black Bean soup from the original Moosewood Cookbook. It is SOOOOO good! Everyone I've made it for just loves it. The best part? It's really easy to make!

I play around with the ratio of veggies and use whatever is in season, so sometimes it tastes a little bit different, but for the most part it is an all-around hit. Even DH, who is not a big bean fan, loves it.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

busybusymomma - how about that pancake recipe! I LOOOVE pancakes but they never come out any good when I try to make them myself.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I make terrific veggie sandwiches and wraps, chili, homemade pizza, and most love my ham w sweet n spicey mustard glaze.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I make a basil chicken dish with plenty o' garlic that is to die for.
I also make good pesto, a lower fat version.


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

My enchiladas are a favorite of anyone who has ever tried them.(Dh request that i make them, weekly!) I make veggie, beef, and chicken varieties. It's really the homemade sauce and fresh, (not canned,) ingredients that makes them so tasty.

And really, my mom taught me how to make enchiladas, and her mom taught her...it's a famliy recipe.


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry*
I make a basil chicken dish with plenty o' garlic that is to die for.
I also make good pesto, a lower fat version.


Please share your yummy recipes. I have a huge bush of basil that is waiting for culinary inspiration.


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

My Signature Dishes ~
Tomato Sauce
Ziti
Meatloaf
Lots of different soups
Tarragon Chicken Stew with root vegetables and Butter/White Wine Sauce
Jamaican Black Eyed Peas

My husband makes a FABULOUS hamburger. Seriously...I salivate just thinking about them!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

According to all of my children it's "Creamy Chicken'" with a bisquit crust.

I think i am better at light things-- marinated grilled veggies and fish--salads etc.

I make a nice chicken soup as well.

I most enjoy making greek/italian type Med foods with lots of olives, tomatoes, cracked pepper, cucs, basil, cheeses with a bite, squash blossoms etc. In my heart and in my fantasies, I'm a by-the-ocean -garden kinda cook. A little moldy-tasting Ouzo or some crisp dry white wine and thine....and all.









I. Do. Not. Want. Summer. To. End. As long as it's summer, I can pretend. I hate to think about my yard without my garden and flowers and fresh tomatoes...


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Keja- I'll post the pancake recipe asap.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Honestly. I know it's not modest, but I love to cook and hence, am a really good cook. It helps to have other wonderful cooks in my family! Here are the requests I get:

*Basil and sausage lasagne (my NY Italian DH swears it's the best, and I'm Scots/Irish!)
*Split pea soup w/ caraway seed
*Pumpkin-tomatoe bisque (non-dairy and easy!)
*Chicken and vege curry
*Chili
*Garlic chicken (super easy)
*Curried chicken w/ mango chutney (also super easy)

Also, my marinara sauce usually gets raves, but it's a different incarnation every time, so. . .

And baked goods are usually a rave. My breads usually turn out really good, oh and my zuchinni bread is awesome - chock full of fruits and nuts. MMMM.

Keep those recipes coming! The stuffed peppers sound AWESOME!


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
Keja- I'll post the pancake recipe asap.









Where oh where is it!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
So what's the single best thing that you make?

breastmilk :LOL i'm not the cook around here!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keja*
Where oh where is it!









Darn it, I just spent time typing it and then my darn computer froze up. Trying again!

*Buttermilk Pancakes (from scratch)*

1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour (I like Bob's Red Mill, but any unbl. flour is fine)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
dash of RealSalt (1/8 tsp?)
2 T. butter, melted
1 1/4 cup buttermilk (or just shy of 1 1/4 cup of milk with 2 T. realemon)
1 large brown egg

*Stir together dry ingredients in large batter or mixing bowl.
*In separate bowl, whisk together egg and melted butter. Stir in buttermilk.
*Add buttermilk mixture to dry ingredients and stir gently until smooth.
*Pour in 1/4 cup of batter for each pancake onto preheated, lightly greased griddle or frying pan (medium-low heat). I use canola or coconut oil. Cook until bubbles appear and edges are lightly brown and turn to cook other side. Serve immediately with maple syrup and butter or fruit and whipped cream.









That makes me really hungry! Hope it works out for ya Keja!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

RECIPIES!!! You can't post all these yummy sounding dishes without recipies!

My best dish is bison chili...

1lbs ground bison
splash of olive oil
-brown and then add the following

8cups of stock/water combination, ratio depends on how much stock I have on hand. (I use home made stock, but in a pinch I will use the bullion cubes but it's not as good).
1 large diced onion
1 diced carrot
1 diced potato
1 large jar pimentos or 1 diced red bell pepper
2 cups corn
2 large cans of diced tomatoes
2 cups marinara sauce (again I use home made but it's good with jarred)
2-4 large cans of red kidney beans with the bean juice (I know, but it really does make a difference and when I use home made stock then I cut way back on the added salt)
4-5 Tbsp. chili powder, the more the merrier
dash of cyene (sp?)
dash of basil
dash of orgegano
salt and pepper to taste. I usually wait until half way to add extra salt.

You need a VERY large pot. A stock pot works best. Bring it to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Leave uncovered for 4 hours or so (sometimes less). Be sure to watch it carefully and stir often in the last hour. Don't rush it though. When the chili had reduced to exactly half and all the vegetables are suspended in the sauce...it's done. It's a very dark, thick and rich chili. It's fabulous over brown rice or w.w. couscous. Sprinkle with sharp cheese and a dalop of sour cream.

It doesn't make as much as you would think because it reduces so much. It usually serves my dh and I, plus the two girls with about 2-3 containers for the freezer.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I make a yummy creamy leek soup, so nice on chilly autumn day.







hmm almost time.
I also make a Kahlu Cheesecake that is always a big hit. Not very healthy or natural, but sooooo good.









Selu Gigage, I second the request for the recipe to 'unstuffed cabbage'. Please..


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate~emmasmom*
breastmilk :LOL i'm not the cook around here!

:LOL

I am known for my corn chowder and my spicy peanut noodles with tofu (or chicken).


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Euromom*
Just saw this. I will, no prob, but it's too late here now and brains not working right.







Gotta get some









Just checking back in on this thread to see if you'd had a chance to post the curry recipe. It sounds soooo good- I was just telling DH about it tonight. We can't wait to try it! Yum.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird*
I think my best meal is my sweet and sour stuffed peppers. Now that I think about it, I'm going to make those this weekend! Yum! They are a little time consuming but so yummy!!!

We had these for dinner tonight and they are FABULOUS. So, so good! I didn't have regular crushed tomatos in the pantry so I substituted fire roasted tomatos- wow!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Just to see if anyone has time to post some of those recipes or add any new ones







:


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

bumpiing this thread up again- yummy yummy!!!

My best is my lasagne (different every time) and strata adapted & fiddled with from joy of cooking.







:


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
We had these for dinner tonight and they are FABULOUS. So, so good! I didn't have regular crushed tomatos in the pantry so I substituted fire roasted tomatos- wow!

I am so so thrilled you liked them! I tried them with red peppers for the first time a couple weeks ago...mmm.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Breastmilk is by far my most amazing dish.

Sunday roasted chicken,
just your basic chicken, roasted with lots (a whole bulb) of garlic, onion and tyme inside the cavity. (and a splash of white wine) outside salted and peppered with kosher salt and mortared pepper

usually gets served with cooked carrot mash and brocoli

It gets really good the next day
I simmer the chicken in water for about 6 hours, the whole thing, bones and all. Strain, save the stock, saute onion, and mushrooms and tyme.
Into the stock goes the deboned chicken, sauted yummies (half get eaten as a snack with my 6 year old)
carrots, celery
Season with salt and pepper.
I start making egg noodles.

half an hour before serving, add fresh egg noodles, (okay you can use the frozen ones)

ten minutes before serving
Add
5 cloves of garlic, smushed
two chopped and peeled tomato (or a cup of sweet cherry one cut in half)
and several chopped basil leaves.

If the tyme and basil are not handy, (or fresh)
I ommit them and top the soup with cilantro.


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

Lentil Cheese Loaf

3/4 cup dry lentils (orange is best)
1 cup Cheddar cheese -- grated
1 onion -- chopped
salt & freshly ground pepper to taste
1 tsp. dried herb -- italian
1 cup fresh bread crumbs
1 egg -- beaten

I added over a cup of grated carrots and fresh parsley-----and veggie boullion to the water for the lentils.
Cook the onions first before adding them to everything. You could add any extra veggies you want really.

Preheat the oven to 350 ° F and lightly grease a one pound loaf tin. Wash
the lentils twice in cold water and drain them well. Cover them with twice
their volume of cold water in a large saucepan, cover, and bring to a boil.
Reduce heat and simmer the lentils for 20 minutes, until they are quite soft.
Mix the cheese, onion, salt, pepper, and herbs in with the cooked lentils.
Add the breadcrumbs, egg, to the lentil mixture and
stir well. Add more bread crumbs if the mixture is sloppy.
Press the mixture into the loaf tin and bake for 40-45 minutes. Turn out on
to a platter and serve hot.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
*Buttermilk Pancakes (from scratch)*

1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour (I like Bob's Red Mill, but any unbl. flour is fine)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
dash of RealSalt (1/8 tsp?)
2 T. butter, melted
1 1/4 cup buttermilk (or just shy of 1 1/4 cup of milk with 2 T. realemon)
1 large brown egg

*Stir together dry ingredients in large batter or mixing bowl.
*In separate bowl, whisk together egg and melted butter. Stir in buttermilk.
*Add buttermilk mixture to dry ingredients and stir gently until smooth.
*Pour in 1/4 cup of batter for each pancake onto preheated, lightly greased griddle or frying pan (medium-low heat). I use canola or coconut oil. Cook until bubbles appear and edges are lightly brown and turn to cook other side. Serve immediately with maple syrup and butter or fruit and whipped cream.









Just had to pop in to say "THANK YOU" to Busybusymomma -- I made these pancakes for breakfast today and they are awesome. Hands down the best pancakes I have ever made.









This recipe is a keeper, for sure!

~Nick


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
Just had to pop in to say "THANK YOU" to Busybusymomma -- I made these pancakes for breakfast today and they are awesome. Hands down the best pancakes I have ever made.









This recipe is a keeper, for sure!

~Nick

Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

I make awesome mint oreo ice cream. People also rave about my Huevos Rancheros, Outrageous French Toast and my oatmeal (of all things!) but that stuff doesn't seem like it counts since it's part of my job. I'll have to try those pancakes busybusymomma!

Oh, I also make a thai grilled chicken which is soooooo good and ridiculaously easy, we eat it at least once a week.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
Darn it, I just spent time typing it and then my darn computer froze up. Trying again!

*Buttermilk Pancakes (from scratch)*

1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour (I like Bob's Red Mill, but any unbl. flour is fine)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
dash of RealSalt (1/8 tsp?)
2 T. butter, melted
1 1/4 cup buttermilk (or just shy of 1 1/4 cup of milk with 2 T. realemon)
1 large brown egg

*Stir together dry ingredients in large batter or mixing bowl.
*In separate bowl, whisk together egg and melted butter. Stir in buttermilk.
*Add buttermilk mixture to dry ingredients and stir gently until smooth.
*Pour in 1/4 cup of batter for each pancake onto preheated, lightly greased griddle or frying pan (medium-low heat). I use canola or coconut oil. Cook until bubbles appear and edges are lightly brown and turn to cook other side. Serve immediately with maple syrup and butter or fruit and whipped cream.









That makes me really hungry! Hope it works out for ya Keja!


I came across this post and I wanted to THANK busybusymomma for this recipe. I made it for breakfast the other day and they were FANTASTIC. Definately the best I have Ever tasted. Thanks again!

Nancy


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the recipe Nancy!







It's adapted from a recipe I found in a book years ago. I used to make oatmeal pancakes a lot but once dh tasted these he wouldn't eat any other kind of pancake. :LOL


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

I love making traditional comfort foods vegetarian/vegan.








I used to be vegan but even now that I eat dairy I still favor the vegan versions.

Broccoli "Au Gratin" Casserole (vegan)
Baked Mac-n-"cheese" (vegan, made with winter squash)
Stroganoff w/ shitakes & seitan (veg or vegan)
Biscuits & soysage gravy (veg or vegan)
All kinds of vegan "quiche"
Eggless salad


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

My kids like my tuna casserole, my potluck pals like my asian noodles, and I like my victory garden soup







But only the first is my own made up recipe.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benjalo*
My kids like my tuna casserole, my potluck pals like my asian noodles, and I like my victory garden soup







But only the first is my own made up recipe.

Need that tuna casserole recipe. I have the most godawful spot in my heart for anything with cooked tuna fish.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

well, it's so unhealthy it might cause me to be banned from MDC, but here you go.

One can cream of chicken soup (I told you)
bag of egg noodles
soup can full of milk
shredded cheese
tuna
potato chips (you were warned)

1. boil noodles (you have to sort of eyeball this, but usually it's about 3/4 of a typical bag to fit in a casserole)
2. mix hot noodles with soup and milk and put mixture in casserole dish
3. top with tuna, then cheese
4. bake at 350 for 20 minutes or so
5. top with crushed chips and bake another 10 minutes

eta - substitute soy milk or ww noodles at your own risk. I think - not worth it.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Honestly! That's a perfect supper for cold winter nights.

I am always looking for recipes to support my Pringles fetish.

I am not a purist-- no how, no way!

Thanks!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Junebug - I would love any of those recipes!


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Any in particular? I guess I'll start with the first:

*Broccoli "Au Gratin"*

2 # of chopped broccoli
1 TBSP olive oil
1 onion, chopped

1/3 cup sesame tahini
1 TBSP miso (barley or rice)
1 TBSP nutritional yeast
1 TBSP arrowroot powder
1 tsp savory (I've used thyme in a pinch)
1 tsp sea salt or to taste

3/4 cup whole grain breadcrumbs (Panko is good too)
2 TBSP tofu parmesean (there's also a really good rice based one)

*Steam broccoli till just tender.
*Heat oil in skillet, saute onion.
*Blend next 6 ingredients together & thin with a little water till its "saucy".
*Pour the sauce mixture into the skillet w/ the onions and simmer till thick.
*Mix broccoli w/ the sauce and place mixture in an oiled baking dish.
*Combine the breadcrumbs w/the parmy & sprinkle over the casserole.
*Drizzle w/ a little olive oil & bake at 350 for 15-20 minutes, then broil for a minute to brown the top.

These amounts are approximate







. Sometimes I add extra miso & yeast. I've subbed cubed potatoes for some of the broccoli; and last time I made this, I added some sliced almonds to the topping.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junebug*
I love making traditional comfort foods vegetarian/vegan.








I used to be vegan but even now that I eat dairy I still favor the vegan versions.

Broccoli "Au Gratin" Casserole (vegan)
Baked Mac-n-"cheese" (vegan, made with winter squash)
Stroganoff w/ shitakes & seitan (veg or vegan)
Biscuits & soysage gravy (veg or vegan)
All kinds of vegan "quiche"
Eggless salad

Puh-leeze will you share these recipes? Pretty please? I can only imagine how to make quiche w/o diary and I am eager to try it! Did I say please? Please!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Ooooh Junebug, that Broccoli "au Gratin" looks amazing!!! It makes my list of "must-makes"







Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, the amount of sugar in this recipe is staggering, I know, but it is sooooo good. No harm to have it occasionally, right?









I like it with a simple noodle dish ~ like rice noodles or wheat noodles, fried with some garlic, soy sauce, veg oyster sauce & just a teensy bit of sugar.

*Ginger Tofu*

1 block of extra-firm tofu, pressed and cubed

Sauce:
2 T. soy sauce
1 1/2 T. mushroom soy sauce
1 T. white vinegar
1/2 T. cooking wine
1 T. honey
1/4 c. water
1/2 c sugar
1 tsp chunky chile paste
1/4 c ginger root, grated
2 cloves garlic, minced

red and green pepper strips

cornstarch/water mixture to thicken

Fry tofu cubes in a skillet with a bit of oil. Try to evenly brown on all sides, then remove and set aside.

Combine sauce ingredients while tofu cooks.

Stir fry peppers, garlic and ginger in a bit of oil in the same, heated, skillet for about a minute. Add sauce mixture and stir fry another minute, then return the tofu cubes to the pan. Toss together.

Add a bit of cornstarch/water mixture to thicken.

That's it!


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay...I only added one recipe last nite cause I didn't wanna turn this into the "vegan comfort food thread"









*Eggless Quiche*

First make the crust:
1 1/2 cups WW pastry flour
1/2 tsp sea salt
Optional- You can add a tsp or so of dried herbs ...dill is really good w/this dish
1/2 cup + 1 TBSP canola oil
1/4 cup +1 1/2 tsp ice cold water

Mix flour, salt & herbs together.
Add liquids & stir til crumbly.
Evenly press mixture into a 9" quiche pan & up the sides (you can use a pie pan too). Prick holes with a fork...go nuts! If you don't, the crust will bubble up.
Bake @ 350 for about 20 minutes til golden. Cool.

Now for the Quiche:
1# firm tofu
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp dry mustard powder
1 TBSP olive oil
1 onion, chopped fine
1 clove minced garlic
2 cups mushrooms, sliced thin
1 TBSP tamari
1# spinach, washed, de-stemmed, chopped fine
1/4 cup packed fresh basil leaves, chopped fine
Thin sliced tomato, blanched asparagus, whatever you'd like to decorate the top with.

Place first 5 ingredients in a blender till smooth. Pour into big bowl.
Heat oil, saute onion, garlic, shrooms & tamari til shrooms are nicely browned. This will take a while!
Add spinach, cover & cook for a few minutes till wilted.
Uncover and continue cooking (& stirring) till moisture is cooked off.
Add spinach to tofu mixture, stir in basil.
Pour into the baked crust & arrange tomato slices on the top.
Bake @ 350 till top is golden & filling is set in the center. (45-55 minutes?)
Cool for at least 20 minutes.
Serve slices at room temp or slightly warm.

*Eggless salad*

1# firm tofu, pressed & crumbled
1/3- 1/2 cup Veganaise (brand of yummy mayo sub)
2 TBSP yellow mustard
1 TBSP tamari or Braggs
1/2 tsp ground tumeric
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp paprika
1-2 TBSP pickle relish, dill or sweet, depending on your taste
3-4 finely sliced green onions
1/4 cup celery, minced
1 small carrot, minced

Place tofu & mayo into bowl & mash together.
Add mustard, tamari & spices. Mix till tofu is a pretty yellow.
Stir in veggies & relish. Mix well.
Cover & chill at least an hour








DD loves to dip crackers, and oddly enough...pretzels in this.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junebug*
Okay...I only added one recipe last nite cause I didn't wanna turn this into the "vegan comfort food thread"









*Eggless Quiche*

First make the crust:
1 1/2 cups WW pastry flour
1/2 tsp sea salt
Optional- You can add a tsp or so of dried herbs ...dill is really good w/this dish
1/2 cup + 1 TBSP canola oil
1/4 cup +1 1/2 tsp ice cold water

Mix flour, salt & herbs together.
Add liquids & stir til crumbly.
Evenly press mixture into a 9" quiche pan & up the sides (you can use a pie pan too). Prick holes with a fork...go nuts! If you don't, the crust will bubble up.
Bake @ 350 for about 20 minutes til golden. Cool.

Now for the Quiche:
1# firm tofu
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp dry mustard powder
1 TBSP olive oil
1 onion, chopped fine
1 clove minced garlic
2 cups mushrooms, sliced thin
1 TBSP tamari
1# spinach, washed, de-stemmed, chopped fine
1/4 cup packed fresh basil leaves, chopped fine
Thin sliced tomato, blanched asparagus, whatever you'd like to decorate the top with.

Place first 5 ingredients in a blender till smooth. Pour into big bowl.
Heat oil, saute onion, garlic, shrooms & tamari til shrooms are nicely browned. This will take a while!
Add spinach, cover & cook for a few minutes till wilted.
Uncover and continue cooking (& stirring) till moisture is cooked off.
Add spinach to tofu mixture, stir in basil.
Pour into the baked crust & arrange tomato slices on the top.
Bake @ 350 till top is golden & filling is set in the center. (45-55 minutes?)
Cool for at least 20 minutes.
Serve slices at room temp or slightly warm.

*Eggless salad*

1# firm tofu, pressed & crumbled
1/3- 1/2 cup Veganaise (brand of yummy mayo sub)
2 TBSP yellow mustard
1 TBSP tamari or Braggs
1/2 tsp ground tumeric
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp paprika
1-2 TBSP pickle relish, dill or sweet, depending on your taste
3-4 finely sliced green onions
1/4 cup celery, minced
1 small carrot, minced

Place tofu & mayo into bowl & mash together.
Add mustard, tamari & spices. Mix till tofu is a pretty yellow.
Stir in veggies & relish. Mix well.
Cover & chill at least an hour








DD loves to dip crackers, and oddly enough...pretzels in this.









:

Thanks for these! I have an eggless quiche that I like, and can't wait to try yours.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Those look great Junebug and pixiexto!
I have had no luck with eggless quiches. And that broccoli dish looks great as does the ginger tofu, mmm, ginger!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I am trying those pancakes tomorrow since everyone is raving about them so and the fam loves pancakes. They look so easy! I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets bump this thread up!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm famous for my 12 egg sponge cake. Its a family recipe thats been passed down and used by my grandma, mom and me. It just uses a doz whole eggs, flour, sugar, oil, and no leaveners! It rises about 8" high in an Angel food cake pan. Mmmmm!


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

ohh ohh ohh i want the spelt chocolate chip cookie recipe please!! and the butternut squash soup recipe too









the dishes that i get the most raves about are my aged cheddar strata and chocolate rum cake neither are healthy but they are soooo goooood


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I make good pancakes, but I do them lots of ways. Sometimes with whole wheat flour and cornmeal, with buttermilk if I have it, with a cup of vanilla yogurt.... Cooked on cast iron, they are usually good!

I like my baked macaroni and cheese, and so does my toddler. I grate a little nutmeg into it, and add a dash of hot sauce. And I always use whole wheat elbow macaroni, or possibly the tiny whole wheat pasta shells (the size of the shells in Annie's instant mac & cheese.)

People have been raving about my collard greens in "pot liquor" and my jalapeno cornbread. (Especially good at this time of year because the jalapenos are from the garden and I use fresh corn and cream it--otherwise I have to use frozen or canned corn and cream that, but I never buy canned creamed corn.) (Obviously, that cornbread has creamed corn in it!!) The "pot liquor" is just sauteed onion, uncured bacon (chopped), garlic cloves and chili flakes, with some stock and vinegar added after the collard greens go in. And some salt and pepper.

I'm getting good at soup. I make a really good (easy and pretty fast) tortilla soup, this great summer chicken & corn soup with homemade whole wheat noodles, a fabu split pea soup with potatoes, and really nice chicken stock and vegetable stock.

My scones usually come out good (the best are the cranberry walnut) with, I think, less butter than the usual scones you might see.

I also make a really good broccoli-rice casserole.

Oh, and I once made orange-chocolate ice cream that I thought was stellar.


----------

